# parts AURORA TUB TRACK



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

fleebay
Kingston,Il 60145
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-VI...330798923082?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d0526fd4a


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

WOW! Somebody really wanted to make it portable!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I imagine a good auto body shop could make it whole again. Might even be able to match the color. The biggest trick will be making up the thickness of the saw cuts so the track fits properly. I'm not sure how much wiggle room was originally allowed for the track... I would assume not much.


----------



## BudMan49099 (May 6, 2011)

It is a shame..that the tubby got cut up...I almost bid on it anyway


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I imagine a good auto body shop could make it whole again. Might even be able to match the color. The biggest trick will be making up the thickness of the saw cuts so the track fits properly. I'm not sure how much wiggle room was originally allowed for the track... I would assume not much.


The track fits real tight in some places and there are gaps between the track and the tub in other places.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I little bird told me that this tub will be heading to Missouri. I can't wait to help put back together. Lock & Joiner is my thing anyway. This is gona be sweet!
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Goin on a Missouri boat ride?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

put a 4 lane Brystal continous rail in it


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ouch! Wonder if they really knew what they had?  rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I am the one that purchased the tub track. I'm open to any suggestions for what kind of track I should use. But please me give an idea of track cost.
Yes the guy knew what he had, I've talked to him on the phone. He was surprised I was the only one that bid on it. We both thought there would be more bids on it. He assured me that the cuts are straight, even and hardly noticable when put together. 
So now I need to go pick it up and put it in my shed w/ the other 6 tracks. When I get it home I'll try to post pictures before and after the setup. 
--fcb


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats on the purchase and I hope you have the best of luck with it.
looking forward to your updates.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've always wondered how Atlas/Lionel track would work out in a Tubby. They made 6, 9, 12, and 15 inch turns, and 3, 5, 6, 7, and 9 inch straights. (I thought I read about 15 inch straights too, but I've never seen them.) Atlas track uses even lane spacing like Tyco. It has brass pin connectors that do two jobs: holding the track together physically and providing electrical connections. For this reason, I think it's easier to get smooth than L&J. I think the only downside to using it might be finding enough of it, but a few weeks diligently cruising Fleabay auctions out to yield pretty good results...

--rick


----------

